# Pipe clamp pipe?



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been woodworking for decades and never thought to ask this question: Is there any advantage to using black pipe vs galvanized (or vise versa) for pipe clamps? Like I mentioned earlier, I've been doing this for decades (about 6 of them) and all my pipe clamps use galvanized pipe, I suppose because that's what my dad used. What's best?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

pros and cons each way.
I have had both black iron and silver EMT conduit.
I find that the black is better for holding the clamps in place.
the silver galvanized conduit tends to be too "slippery" and the clamp slips.
strictly depends on how you use it and the torque you use.
get some of each - and see what works for you in your way of doing things.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Not so far. I've got both, and haven't had any problems with either. Youtube videos show black pipe leaving stains on the wood, but I have always had paper between the pipe and the wood, so I haven't had that issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

The old conventional wisdom used to say that the galvanized pipe would mark the wood from reacting with the tannin in the wood if it came in contact with it. I bought a bunch of Pony Pipe clamps several decades ago and went with black iron. I bought the pipe at a neighborhood Ace Hardware and their stuff was clear coated. I also went with 3/4" pipe for the better stiffness. It is heavy, but I'm happy with the 14 clamp sets I have. There are pictures of my rolling clamp storage rack in my tool album here.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I had one length of galvanized pipe that I had to drill holes so I could use a nail to keep the jaw from slipping, other types of galvanized work no problem.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I use black pipe. The silver or galvanized tends to allow the clamps slip.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Never had slippage problem with galvanized. Never tried black. In fact, never even seen black.

george


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Every piece of galvanized I have slips unless I lock it by tapping the lugs in. I use mostly black to avoid that.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

A lot of galvanized is just slightly softer than blackiron and can get nicked-up a bit by the clamp when it bites onto the pipe. This doesn't happen as much or as bad with blackiron. When it gets bad the clamp can catch and not slide up and down the pipe smoothly. It's a bit frustrating to deal with sometimes.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I use aluminum pipe / EMT 
no rust, much lighter weight - there's not such thing as slippage steel into aluminum, but over tightening can make dings that - for best operation - need to be filed smooth.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have had the same black pipe and pipe clamps for over 40 years. It was too long ago to remember why I chose black pipe. Could black pipe have been the least expensive choice? That is probably the best explanation. 

In case anyone cares, those old pipe clamps don't have feet on the back. Newer ones do.


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been using galvanized for over 35 yrs and never had a slippage problem.
I have Jorgenson brand and only use 3/4" pipe.
I sometimes have to tap them with a hammer to free them, but they never slip.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I have both, prefer black pipe. I think it's less expensive, too.

David


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

Since most of my work has been in remodeling all of my clamp pipes are salvaged from jobs. So I have galvanized, black and many are painted. Haven't noticed any difference in any of them.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I buy only galvanized. I have black pipe clamps , but only because I've purchased used pipe clamps.


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> A lot of galvanized is just slightly softer than blackiron and can get nicked-up a bit by the clamp when it bites onto the pipe. This doesn't happen as much or as bad with blackiron. When it gets bad the clamp can catch and not slide up and down the pipe smoothly. It's a bit frustrating to deal with sometimes.


This is my experience as well. ^^ I switched from galvanized to all black pipe on my pipe clamps years ago because it was frustrating trying to slide the end of the clamp over the raised "noogeys" from where the softer galvanized material had been "bitten" by the clamp dogs. You can remove the "noogeys" with a file, but it was annoying.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

IowaDave said:


> This is my experience as well. ^^ I switched from galvanized to all black pipe on my pipe clamps years ago because it was frustrating trying to slide the end of the clamp over the raised "noogeys" from where the softer galvanized material had been "bitten" by the clamp dogs. You can remove the "noogeys" with a file, but it was annoying.


I've not had that problem...


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I've always used whatever I could get for free.

I have a mix of galvanized and black pipe, no noticeable difference.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I think there was early bird discussions about black pipe versus galvanized since internet discussions began. 

#1... I got tired of black marks from the black pipe getting on my glue ups.
#2.... I grabbed black pipe many years ago at Home depot and my hands got black , threw it back in the rack and bought galvanized. Won't go back


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> #2.... I grabbed black pipe many years ago at Home depot and my hands got black , threw it back in the rack and bought galvanized.


I bought my black pipe at HD and yes, they are coated with an oil of some sort. I wiped them down with Naphtha when I got home with them and they've remained clean and dry to the touch for years.

David


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Rebelwork said:


> I think there was early bird discussions about black pipe versus galvanized since internet discussions began...


Just another bit of trivia I came across:

*"Black* steel* pipe* is different from galvanized* pipe* because it is uncoated. The* dark* color comes from the iron-oxide formed on its surface during manufacturing. The primary purpose of* black* steel* pipe* is to carry natural gas into homes and businesses. The* pipe* is manufactured without a seam, making it a stronger and safer* pipe* to carry gas."

I've never stressed a (galvanized) pipe clamp to the point of splitting the seam, but I can understand that seamless pipe would be stronger.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

The ironic part about that is that NG is low pressure into the home, 4-6psi typically. 

Water pressure is more than 10x that.

I've never broken a pipe, and I have used them in applications(non-wood) where I really cranked them down. I have bent the pipes before, again in a non-wood application.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Went back and read this thread:








Black pipe cleaning, prep, protection


What are you clamping that you bend 3/4" pipe? I have some black 1/2" pipe clamps that I sprung a bit, but I was using them not as they should have been...Every once in a while I have a project with irregular shapes that needs to be clamped and sometimes with excessive pressure. Then at one...




www.woodworkingtalk.com





Miss some of the guys that participated.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

There are grades of un-galvanized steel pipe that are only seamless, but ASTM A53 pipe, used in many industrial applications, can be welded or seamless.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I have both, galv. will tend to slip, I found holding the tail clamp pawl down while intialing clamping locks it in place


----------



## RioVistaAndy (Feb 22, 2021)

mikechell said:


> Not so far. I've got both, and haven't had any problems with either. Youtube videos show black pipe leaving stains on the wood, but I have always had paper between the pipe and the wood, so I haven't had that issue.


Black iron of any kind in contact with wood, especially in humid areas will stain and damage wood. It's known a Iron poisoning. 
But if you've gone 6 plus decades without problems I don't see how this could have effected you.
The response regarding ridged conduit is true as the zink coating is electro plated. Galvanized pipe on the other hand is hot dip galvanized and such has a rough durable finish that should not be a problem. Use what ever you find the cheaper. Also you do not need any pipe heavier than Standard (schedule 40). No need for 80 or XXX steam pipe.


----------



## chaserchuck (Oct 4, 2019)

PPBART said:


> I've been woodworking for decades and never thought to ask this question: Is there any advantage to using black pipe vs galvanized (or vise versa) for pipe clamps? Like I mentioned earlier, I've been doing this for decades (about 6 of them) and all my pipe clamps use galvanized pipe, I suppose because that's what my dad used. What's best?


Back in the 1970s when I first started making furniture, I was happy as can be to be able to afford a few Pony pipe clamps. The original directions said to use black pipe. I couldn't find black pipe at the hardware store, so I bought galvanized. For about 30 years I kept on using galvanized, and always had to fight the pipe, as the galvenization is not consistent. It also builds up ridges as the clamp digs into the zink covering, making it hard to slide the clamp up and down. I finally decided to try the original manufacturers recommendation, and switched all 20 of my pipe clamps to black pipe. The black pipe works wonderfully, and I gave away all my galvanized pipe. I assume you use 3/4" clamps, as the 1/2" are pretty lame for anything requiring the strength of a pipe clamp. I always wanted a clamping station, but managed to make do with my pipe clamps.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

If I'm working in a cabinet shop using black pipe on oak doors it's not a problem most time. There is usually an overhead to sand them. Typical hobby woodworker who doesn't like all the sanding might not want the black glue mark. He could paper, tap, etc the joint or just buy galvanized...

I have a mix of these clamps because over the years I have scraped up as many as I needed from new to used. Didn't care about the flavor. When I started looking for specific lengths, I bought galvanized

I have 15-20 sets of Jorgensen pipe clamp kits in need of pipe, if I need pipe I'll buy galvanized..


----------

